
Ask HN: Cassandra and Tableau or Cassandra and Elasticsearch and Kibana - sd_sangit
I&#x27;m a student studying software engineering at San Jose State University. As a part of side project, I&#x27;m developing an application where data (NoSql) from Apache Cassandra needs to be visualized.<p>I&#x27;m having trouble coming up with a decision to use the right technology stack.
IMO tableau is pretty rigid regarding the structure of data plus not free and so i&#x27;m leaning more towards elasticsearch and kibana. But the problem is the data is not huge and there is no requirement to search&#x2F;retrieve full-text data. Hence i&#x27;m stuck between the two options.<p>Please guide me and also let me know if i can use alternative technologies
======
ddorian43
"the data is not huge" you probably don't need cassandra.

~~~
sd_sangit
yes the motivation to use cassandra is to get familiarity.

~~~
ddorian43
then you can't do custom/complex queries on cassandra (which bi does/needs).
so you either use spark(or something similar, like prestosql) or move the data
somewhere else

